#ubuntu-ch 2014-09-07
<mustu> hi folks
<mustu> anyone awake?
<KojiroAK> nope, nobody is awake.
<KojiroAK> Please leave your message after the beep.
<KojiroAK> *beep*
 * mustu sending weird bits to hack the recording machine....
<mustu> O hey... I needed to talk with some locals from Zurich ...
<mustu> I need to know some Salary figures for negotiating a job contract in near future
<mustu> according to my research 100K CHF is what most IT folks get in Zurich
<mustu> KojiroAK: *beep*
<KojiroAK> mustu~ sorry, no idea about this business, especialy not in Zürich.
<mustu> KojiroAK: right
<davidsuisse> coucou
<davidsuisse> coucou
#ubuntu-ch 2015-09-04
<JBeNimble> hey all
<JBeNimble> is there voice chat setup on here?
<JBeNimble> just answered my own ? sorry lol
<JBeNimble> lol is anyone there???
<JBeNimble> ...alright later guys..
#ubuntu-ch 2015-09-05
<mathew> hello!
